# st-6700 shifters not working well with rd-6500.



## mausser (May 15, 2012)

Hi.
I have on my bike ultegra 6500 front and rear derailleurs and ultegra 6600 front crankset.
Just buy new 105 5700 casette with ultegra 6701 directional super narrow chain.
All i want to set with ultegra st6700 shifters.
I can set rear derailleurs indexing well when chain is on big chainring (everything is all right) But when i will change chain to small chain ring everything is mess up - chain jumps, indexing is very bad.
Anybody can help me with that?
Maybe something is not compatible and i need to change it?

Please help.

ps. sorry for my english. hope you understand me


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Is the chain the correct length?
There should be instruction in the box with the chain or DL here:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_5VG0C_001_En_v1_m56577569830616226.pdf


----------



## mausser (May 15, 2012)

yes. chain lenght is correct.
plz help...


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not expert but may need upgrade front derailleur


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

If rear derailleur shifts OK on big ring...
On small ring, does the bike shift OK in back towards one side of the cassette in back?
Does the chain skip on smaller cogs?...versus bigger cogs in back?
If so, your front derailleur is likely not adjusted properly. Frt derailleur should be 1-2mm from big ring and parallel to chainrings. Try adjusting the front derailleur laterally by either changing stops or cable tension or both. Many times the front derailleur has to be trimmed when running cross chained in back on the small front ring.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

6700 shifters will only work with a 6700 front derailleur, likewise 7900 only works with 7900. Thats the way Shimano designed it, cable pull and trim.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

blbike said:


> 6700 shifters will only work with a 6700 front derailleur, likewise 7900 only works with 7900. Thats the way Shimano designed it, cable pull and trim.


No...not right. The pull ratio on all shimano rear derailleurs for the last 20 years is unchanged. DA 9000 is the first departure from this. 6700 shifters will work fine with 6500 rear derailleur provided installation is correct.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

blbike said:


> 6700 shifters will only work with a 6700 front derailleur, likewise 7900 only works with 7900. Thats the way Shimano designed it, cable pull and trim.


I'll echo that this is incorrect. The 6700 shifters are fully cross-compatible with Shimano 5600/5700/6600 front and rear derailleurs. The only odd man in the current Shimano 10 speed components are the 7900 front derailleur and shifter, which have to be used together.


----------

